# Sage BES875BUK/A The Barista Express Espresso Machine WATER NOT COME OUT



## intotheworld (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I have sage barista coffee machine. Recently when i click single or double shot button not giving any water. Steam or only hot water option working well, grinder working well but some how not produce any water for coffee side.Any idea how i can fix it? I am living at Manchester.

Thanks

https://ao.com/product/bes875uk-sage-the-barista-express-espresso-coffee-machine-stainless-steel-54131-66.aspx?&WT.srch=1&WT.z_PT=SDA&WT.z_MT=Search&WT.z_RTM=Google%20PPC&WT.z_DT=c&WT.z_KT=Product%20Code&WT.z_CN=Codes%20-%20Espresso%20Coffee%20Machines%20-%20API&WT.z_AG=Sage%20-%20BES875UK_BSS&WT.z_KW=Sage%20BES875UK&WT.z_MAT=Exact&WT.z_AT=Coffee%20Machine&gclid=Cj0KCQiA28nfBRCDARIsANc5BFByDXo3hmIYd_UB9ffYaOLS2St6UHAtTSDyPp51-5btF1FqjTujNjoaAgSvEALw_wcB


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

I would suggest you try the simplest thing first and descale the machine.

good luck!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I would suggest you tell us if the pump runs or not when trying to make coffee and the waters not coming out. Are any error lights lit/flashing and as the machines brand new, contact the retailer before you anything drastic.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

How old is the machine? Still under guarantee?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> How old is the machine? Still under guarantee?


I always hope people will get it....but I need to start a sticky for how to ask for help effectively. In my veiw, we all have a mobile and can upload selfies and videos (or at least everyone seems to be able to), so in general a quick vid showing the problem is super great, as are photos. The other thing is to give just some basic information to help diagnose the problem and avoid getting information that causes a bigger problem. The following isn't aimed at this poster, but is the general minimum I think gives the best chance of solving a problem. I would love to see this in a new members welcome letter as a link *read this first when posting for help*

1. Age of machine (not when you got it)

2. Location

3. Water used

4. What maintenance has been done and when

5. *If possible *Photos/video with sound

6. description of problem (rule of thumb, once brief sentence is usually not enough)

If it's shot quality related, then the grinder and coffee type has substituted into to the list, replacing mechanical issues, unless a mechanical issue is suspected.

Machines get more complex every year, and so do the problems as coffee making techniques advance.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There are a few stickies needed. That one for definite though.

When new folk join and fire a question that has probably been asked and answered 100 times it's difficult to bother the 101st time....

Not aimed at this poster


----------

